# Elk Jerky



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2015)

Elk Back strap Jerky:

2 bottles Soy Sauce
1 TBL Onion Powder
1 TBL Granulated Garlic
2 TBL Red Pepper Flakes
Cut meat in jerky size pieces
Brine in Soy Sauce mixture overnight in cool fridge or outside– stir every 2 hrs
Next day, paper-towel off excess liquid
Place on non-stick sprayed smoker racks - 200F
Pull pieces as they dry in the smoker
Vacuum pack
Enjoy Elk Jerky – this recipe is really good and I have made it for years.

I have been so busy this year with work I haven’t even gone hunting. I haven’t posted much on SMF either (did some cheese and that’s about it) – the elk I have was from a trip 2 years ago (looked great in the vacuum packs)

Time to get the smoker going and relax a little during the holidays.

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all of you!

More pics to come.













ElkBS1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2015






Using the excellent outdoor refrigerator - I love days like this for preparing meat.













ElkBS2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2015


















ElkBS3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 23, 2015


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 23, 2015)

Jerky looks great! If I ever draw a tag again maybe I'll give it a try!


----------



## mowin (Dec 23, 2015)

Lookin good, like jerky, but not sure I could cut up blackstrap for jerky. Gosh I love blackstrap.  Only had elk once, and have been looking forward to my 2nd time ever since.


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 23, 2015)

mowin said:


> Lookin good, like jerky, but not sure I could cut up blackstrap for jerky. Gosh I love blackstrap. Only had elk once, and have been looking forward to my 2nd time ever since.


The best damn jerky a guys ever eat... backstrap jerky. You bet.


----------



## mowin (Dec 23, 2015)

redheelerdog said:


> The best damn jerky a guys ever eat... backstrap jerky. You bet.



How could it not be? Best cut there is. :drool  I even like better then the inner loins.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 24, 2015)

RHD, That jerky looks scrumptious !


----------



## mdboatbum (Dec 24, 2015)

Must have Christmas on the brain. When I saw the thread title I thought it said "ELF jerky". [emoji]128563[/emoji]


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

Mdboatbum said:


> Must have Christmas on the brain. When I saw the thread title I thought it said "ELF jerky". [emoji]128563[/emoji]


That's a GREAT idea! I never thought of making jerky out of Elf's.

Wonder what they taste like?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I am sure Bear has already made them and has a DYI! LOL


----------



## mowin (Dec 24, 2015)

I hear they taste like chicken...:grilling_smilie:


----------



## tropics (Dec 24, 2015)

OMG Back strap Elk Tell me you really made Pastrami 

Is it done yet

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

Got the MES and AMAZN going this morning - 4 racks of Elk jerky smokin today.













ElkJ1.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015


















ElkJ2.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015


















ElkJ3.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015






AMAZN TBS - Best BBQ tool known to man!













ElkJ4.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015






I cleaned off the MES thermocouple













ElkJ5.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015


----------



## redheelerdog (Dec 24, 2015)

Here's about 7hrs at 200F - 230F, dang good snackin.













ElkJ6.JPG



__ redheelerdog
__ Dec 24, 2015


----------



## mowin (Dec 24, 2015)

Looks dam good from here..
:points:


----------



## tropics (Dec 25, 2015)

Looks Fantastic

Merry X-Mas Richie


----------

